# Hajomaylandi !!!!



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

A breeder I am looking to get my Mbuna's from has recently lost his Acei due to a problem with a heater & I've seen he has some Hajomaylandi on his stock list.

As far a typing "Hajomaylandi" into google images this turned up "Metriaclima hajomaylandi", Does anyone know anything about this fish (size temperment etc) as there not listed on teh profile section?










Thanks.
Stuart


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

if it is a metriaclima then it has a good chance of having similar aggression levels as any of the zebras. dont know anything about this one though but it does look alot like a red zebra x callainos x kenyi. and if it acts anything like what it looks like then i would say very aggressive.

100% total guess though.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ad Konings 4th Edition assigns the metriaclima hajomaylandi to the aurora group so maybe the aurora profile would be helpful. Dimorphic with brown-beige females, but the females do have bright yellow fins.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

yes, similar to Aurora or somewhat similar to Metriaclima zebra types. Gets about the same size, kept the same way. Sure, can show aggressive behavior like most Mbuna. Mbuna can typically be aggressive, but are not impossible. Should have a 4 foot long tank or more. A large male can probably get to 6" long. Females are duller but can be yellowish. The yellow on the head gets intense with dominance while the body is light blue, a rather unique color sceme for a Mbuna.

used to be sold as Pseudotropheus greberi which is a trade name, not a real scientific name.


----------

